# My mom wants me to get a job..



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

If I want a car, she says I'll have to get a job, but she doesn't get that I can't really have one. School is hard enough to get through, and then I'm joining clubs this year, so I'll have like, no time to spend in the bathroom if I need it. AH! I'll end up starving myself because I'll get paranoid that eating will trigger an attack of D while I'm in the middle of something. Ok, I'm done ranting. Just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Have you tried explaining this to your mom? If she still insists maybe you can look for a job that doesn't require you to be nailed to a certain place for a long period of time, in case you have to use the bathroom.Good luckAndrea


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by ccmrose:If I want a car, she says I'll have to get a job, but she doesn't get that I can't really have one. School is hard enough to get through, and then I'm joining clubs this year, so I'll have like, no time to spend in the bathroom if I need it. AH! I'll end up starving myself because I'll get paranoid that eating will trigger an attack of D while I'm in the middle of something. Ok, I'm done ranting. Just wanted to get that off my chest.


This is a hard situation. I'd talk to your mom and tell her everything you just said here. There is one other solution. You could get a weekend job. I know that's only one more thing to add to your plate and that you woulnd't make very much per paycheck, but it would be an income, you'd be getting work experience and you'd slowly but surely be making enough money to get yourself a little starter car. If not, at least you'd have some extra spending money.


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I should do that. Because she knows that I suffer, but she doesn't understand that I need a few hours before I go anywhere and that I won't have that time this year. I have a job now, but it's just babysitting weekly at my aunt's house, so its no problem if I have to use the bathroom.


----------

